# ADAM 2 horse trailer - opinions???



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Adam is a good, well made brand. I like stock trailers, and the next one I buy will be a modified stock. 

I'm very happy with my 'new' trailer (1985 Tops), but I had a 1994 Adam previously and liked it very much. The only thing I didn't like was the steel bar up the back, so I made sure my next trailer didn't have one.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I have used an Adams Julite 2 horse many times and it's a decent, very very basic horse trailer. The thing that struck me about your ad is that this is just a stock trailer and _very high priced_ compared to the ones I have seen on my trailer shopping adventures.

I am considering a real horse trailer, all aluminum Shadow for only about $1000 more than this stock trailer. And that's with a dressing room and slant load.

When you check out many trailers at an event like Equine Affaire, you will probably get the sense like I did, that although Adams is a good quality, mid range trailer, their pricing seems very high and they do not include many of the "bells & whistles" that horse people like.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I agree Chasin' Pony... I didnt end up buying it... They also have a 6x12 adam stock trailer for $4700. Although I feel that is on the high end too... I'm not sure. I am looking for my first trailer, so this all new to me. 

My only concern is: is 6' 6" a tall enough trailer for a 16h horse?


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

that sound low to me I would like 7'


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

loveduffy said:


> that sound low to me I would like 7'


 
thats what I was thinking... From my searching it seems like most Stock trailers are 6 6 and most horse trailers are 7. I know alot of people who haul horses in stock trailers, the height issue just worrys me a little.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I also agree 6'6" is low for 16 hh. I think that height is OK for 15 hh and under. At one time that height was the best height you could get in a trailer. When I got my first trailer, the standard height was 6'3" and I had to special order the 6'6" - interesting how things change over time, isn't it? One time we had a 16.2 fellow in there - he really filled it up both in width and height and was no doubt glad it was a short trip for him.

Certainly most older model stock trailers are 6'6" however I have seen manufacturers offer 7' heights. (I'm in Canada, btw) My sister uses a stock trailer and it's 7' in height so they're out there someplace - if you persevere you'll get the one you want.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks Chevaux... the search will continue


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Mine is 8' inside but I wanted tall...with the possibility of hauling stockhorses in it at some point in it's future It's a feature I liked..

Keep in mind that with a steel trailer you deal with all the realities of steel - rust. It's a difficult task keeping a steel trailer looking nice. Unfortunately, I know how much more an aluminum trailer costs so I totally understand the budget concern.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I FINALLY found the right horse trailer!!! 

2005 Adam 2 horse/stock trailer
slant load
tack room 
7' 2" inside height

It was a little out of my budget, but I couldnt let it get away! Super excited  
I got it for $3700, which is on the lower end in my area on these types of trailer. 
It has very little surface rust (its steel, its gonna happen)
electric and brakes have been checked and small issues have been fixed.
Passed VA state inspection (I bought it from a dealer)

what do yall think?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks nice!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think that's a handy trailer to have - the horses will appreciate the height as well as the slant load (I'm sure) and the tack room will be much appreciated by the humans. 

Around here, where I am, that's a bargain price for such a trailer of that style and age.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Chevaux said:


> I think that's a handy trailer to have - the horses will appreciate the height as well as the slant load (I'm sure) and the tack room will be much appreciated by the humans.
> 
> Around here, where I am, that's a bargain price for such a trailer of that style and age.


 
Same here Chevaux! thats why when I saw it I bought it, even though it was above my wanted price range. Usually in my area this style/condition/age goes for $4500+. The lady selling was trying to sell it quick to purchase a new trailer and it had only been listed for 15 hours when I made an offer, so I got it for a steal!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like a nice little trailer, in my neck of the woods that would probably fetch $5000 easily. The fact that it was inspected and such because of being a dealership sale is a bonus as well.


----------

